# to feel othered



## lauranazario

Buenas tardes.

Contexto/trasfondo: en un escrito sobre cómo ayudar a las comunidades marginadas, indican que se deben coordinar reuniones para que los miembos de esas comunidades expresen su sentir (hablen) sobre diferentes temas.

Me encuentro con una oración que dice así:
_Do not use words that might make people feel isolated, unheard, and *othered* in these conversations_.​
¿Qué palabra sugieren para comunicar ese concepto de "othered"?
_[...] que las personas se sientan aisladas, desapercibidas/ignoradas y __________ ._​
De momento he pensado en el adjetivo *ajenas* (en el sentido de que las personas no se sientan 'ajenas' a la situación que se presenta en la reunión).
¿Funciona para comunicar el concepto de '*othered*' o me recomiendan otro adjetivo?

Agradeceré sus comentarios y aportaciones.

saludos,
LN


----------



## elroy

Parece haberse acuñado el término “otroizar” en español, pero no sé cuántos lo entenderían. En este artículo la autora cita una frase con el término y añade que ella personalmente prefiere “extrañar”:

_No otra cosa hace ver C. Lisón cuando afirma que “antropologizar es otroizar” (aunque yo prefiera el término “extrañar”)_

Los adjetivos correspondientes serían “otroizadas” y “extrañadas”.


----------



## gengo

lauranazario said:


> _Do not use words that might make people feel isolated, unheard, and *othered* in these conversations_.
> 
> ¿Qué palabra sugieren para comunicar ese concepto de "othered"?



I'm sure you know this, but to make it clear to everyone else, this use of "othered" is not standard English.  It is a type of word that is used by the ultra-politically correct, who take extreme caution to avoid hurting anyone's feelings.  I'm not saying this negatively, and just want to point out that this usage sounds unnatural to most NESs, so it wouldn't be bad if the Spanish sounded odd, too.


----------



## BLUEGLAZE

Pienso yo también in alienadas y marginadas.


----------



## elroy

For me, “othered” is a very familiar term and not “unnatural” in the least.  It’s not only used by the “ultra-politically correct.”  It’s a very useful term with a very specific and clear meaning, and it arose because we needed a way to describe the phenomenon of making someone else feel like they are separate from you, that you are not with them in what they are experiencing, that they belong to a different category from you.


----------



## lauranazario

gengo said:


> I'm sure you know this, but to make it clear to everyone else, this use of "othered" is not standard English.  It is a type of word that is used by the ultra-politically correct, who take extreme caution to avoid hurting anyone's feelings.


Yes, ultra-politically correct is precisely the kind of language they're using throughout the document. 



gengo said:


> [...] just want to point out that this usage sounds unnatural to most NESs, so it wouldn't be bad if the Spanish sounded odd, too.


However, that's _precisely_ what I'm trying to avoid (if at all possible): odd-sounding words in Spanish.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Lurrezko

lauranazario said:


> However, that's _precisely_ what I'm trying to avoid (if at all possible): odd-sounding words in Spanish.
> 
> Any suggestions?


En mi español, tu propuesta de *ajenas* funciona de maravilla. También diría *extrañas*.

Un saludo


----------



## Ferrol

¿Alienadas (como dice Blue? . O ¿Enajenadas?


----------



## gengo

elroy said:


> For me, “othered” is a very familiar term and not “unnatural” in the least.  It’s not only used by the “ultra-politically correct.”  It’s a very useful term with a very specific and clear meaning, and it arose because we needed a way to describe the phenomenon of making someone else feel like they are separate from you, that you are not with them in what they are experiencing, that they belong to a different category from you.



Go ask 100 people on the street if they use this word, and I bet 99 (if not 100) of them will say no.  They would instead use a normal word such as alienated, isolated, etc.

You will notice that I did not say that the word is incorrect or unused.  I merely said that it sounds unnatural to most native speakers, and therefore it is jargon, so a similarly odd-sounding jargon in Spanish would not necessarily be a bad translation.


----------



## EGREGR

Por la explicación de @elroy en #5 yo diría "apartado", "sentirse apartado". (Sabiendo que es una expresión totalmente corriente en español.)
Pero no entiendo por qué lo de considerar "_othered_" PC. ¿Qué término se intenta evitar al decir _othered _en lugar de _isolated_, etc.?


----------



## elroy

@gengo, my experience with the word doesn’t align with your descriptions.


EGREGR said:


> Pero no entiendo por qué lo de considerar "_othered_" PC.


It has nothing to do with political correctness.  It’s simply a useful term that describes a specific phenomenon.  It’s relatively recent, so not everyone is familiar with it (yet).


----------



## EGREGR

elroy said:


> It has nothing to do with political correctness. It’s simply a useful term that describes a specific phenomenon. It’s relatively recent, so not everyone is familiar with it (yet).


¿Y cuáles son los matices que tiene ese término que no tengan los referidos por @gengo como _isolated_, _alienated_?


----------



## gengo

EGREGR said:


> Pero no entiendo por qué lo de considerar "_othered_" PC. ¿Qué término se intenta evitar al decir _othered _en lugar de _isolated_, etc.?



The people who coin such terms simply seem to like using different words.  For example, there are many politicians and others on TV news now who don't use the word "homeless," and instead use "unhoused."  They are trying very hard to be inclusive to every possible scenario.  I don't really know why the verb "to other" and its participle "othered" were coined, since we already had perfectly descriptive words in English to express the idea.


----------



## elroy

EGREGR said:


> ¿Y cuáles son los matices que tiene ese término que no tengan los referidos por @gengo como _isolated_, _alienated_?


Othering someone is sending them the message that they are "the other."  Let's say you're the only Spanish person in a room full of Chinese people; you're probably going to feel like you are "the other."  Human beings unfortunately have a tendency to label ourselves and everyone else, and to emphasize differences rather than commonalities.  Often, those differences are a reason to "other" someone.  The idea is "I'm not like you."  It's the opposite of embracing our common humanity, empathizing with other people, joining them in their experiences, etc.  Othering sees differences as justification for building walls instead of building bridges. 

I don't agree with @gengo's last post.  I won't elaborate because the main topic of this thread is how to translate the term into Spanish.


----------



## Penyafort

"Otroizar" me suena horrible. Puestos a calcar, sería preferible el uso de _alterizar_, que al menos goza de algún uso académico y de un sustantivo reconocido, alteridad, la condición de ser otro.


----------



## lauranazario

elroy said:


> Parece haberse acuñado el término “otroizar” en español, pero no sé cuántos lo entenderían. En este artículo la autora cita una frase con el término y añade que ella personalmente prefiere “extrañar”:


Gracias, Elroy... pero por mis lares no se entendería ya que esa palabra no forma parte de nuestro uso actual en la isla.



Penyafort said:


> "Otroizar" me suena horrible. Puestos a calcar, sería preferible el uso de _alterizar_, que al menos goza de algún uso académico y de un sustantivo reconocido, alteridad, la condición de ser otro.


Gracias, pero "alterizar" tampoco funcionaría en mi entorno. Continuamos en la búsqueda.


----------



## Lurrezko

Laura, sin ánimo de insistir: lo que define muy bien elroy en el #14 es la idea de hacer que las personas se sientan "el otro", es decir, se sientan *ajenas* o extrañas, apartadas del contexto o del grupo. Que es lo que propones en tu intento inicial. Seguro que suena natural en tu isla y hasta en mis lejanas montañas. ¿Por qué no te convence? 

Un saludo


----------



## lauranazario

Lurrezko said:


> En mi español, tu propuesta de *ajenas* funciona de maravilla. También diría *extrañas*.
> 
> Un saludo





Lurrezko said:


> Laura, sin ánimo de insistir: lo que define muy bien elroy en el #14 es la idea de hacer que las personas se sientan "el otro", es decir, se sientan *ajenas* o extrañas, apartadas del contexto o del grupo. Que es lo que propones en tu intento inicial. Seguro que suena natural en tu isla y hasta en mis lejanas montañas. ¿Por qué no te convence?
> 
> Un saludo


Excúsame Lurrezko, no había visto tu respuesta.
Muchísimas gracias por validar mi intento inicial: ajenas. Es el adjetivo que por lo pronto utilizaré de manera preliminar. 

Agradecida,
LN


----------



## franzjekill

elroy said:


> “extrañadas”.


En todo caso sería que eviten utilizar palabras que hagan que la gente se sienta extraña, porque extrañadas se sentirían si se les hablara en otro idioma, o en términos en español que no pueden comprender, o si alguien empezara a gritar como un descosido. Y no veo una palabra mejor que "ajenas", estoy de acuerdo con esa opinión.


----------



## lauranazario

franzjekill said:


> Y no veo una palabra mejor que "ajenas", estoy de acuerdo con esa opinión.


Otro más que valida el término. Muchas gracias, franzjekill.


----------



## OtroLencho

elroy said:


> For me, “othered” is a very familiar term and not “unnatural” in the least.



We apparently run in different crowds; I would (previously to this thread) have had no idea of the meaning.


----------



## acme_54

Othered = excluido/a. (En este caso).



OtroLencho said:


> We apparently run in different crowds; I would (previously to this thread) have had no idea of the meaning.


"Othering" is a ("woke") term currently used in sociology and philosophy, and very often in the politically correct sphere of trans-activism and similar -isms.
_Other: verb_
gerund or present participle: *othering*
To view or treat (a person or group of people) as intrinsically different from and alien to oneself.
"a critique of the ways in which the elderly are othered by society"


----------



## Penyafort

Volviendo a mirar la frase, y teniendo en cuenta lo que dice Laura sobre el contexto, coincido con que _*excluidas *_sería en este caso la mejor opción. Una persona puede ella misma sentirse _ajena a_ una conversación, pero si lo es por causa de otro, entonces se sentirá _excluida de_ esa conversación.


----------



## Lurrezko

Penyafort said:


> Volviendo a mirar la frase, y teniendo en cuenta lo que dice Laura sobre el contexto, coincido con que _*excluidas *_sería en este caso la mejor opción. Una persona puede ella misma sentirse _ajena a_ una conversación, pero si lo es por causa de otro, entonces se sentirá _excluida de_ esa conversación.


Yo también concuerdo, es una opción excelente.

Saludos


----------



## Lamarimba

acme_54 said:


> _Other: verb_
> gerund or present participle: *othering*


Siguiendo una lógica similar tenemos en español el maravilloso* ninguneado*. Quizá no serviría para la ocasión, pero quede dicho.


----------



## EGREGR

En español no entendería la necesidad de inventarse un palabro como "otrorizado" para expresar algo como "sentirse apartado/excluido/marginado". No veo cuál es la necesidad para que se haya empezado a utilizar en inglés si, como parece, hay otras palabras que expresan la misma idea como "excluded/marginalized". No sé, quizás hay matices que yo no veo.


----------



## elroy

At least in English, “excluded” is not the same as “othered.”

@EGREGR, go back and re-read my posts.  There are no English words that express the same meaning and nuance as “othering.”


----------



## EGREGR

_Isolated _sí parece concordar con la definición que diste:
*isolated*_ - being or feeling set or kept apart from others;_

No es por llevar la contraria, sólo que me parece raro que hasta ahora no hubiese en inglés un término para expresar eso. O lo estamos traduciendo mal como "excluido/apartado".


----------



## elroy

“isolated” is not the same.

When you feel isolated, you feel like you’re alone in what you’re going through.

When you feel othered, you feel like what you’re going through is something others want to stay away from because they see themselves as different.

You can feel isolated if no one wants to help you because they don’t care about you and aren’t making you a priority.

You can feel othered if people are engaging with you as “the other,” making you feel different in a not-good way.

You can in fact help someone in an othering way.  If you approach it from a place of inhabiting a different plane and stepping into the plane of “the other” to help them, this can be very othering.  But it’s not isolating.


----------



## GeremiasL

_[...] que las personas se sientan aisladas, desapercibidas/ignoradas y _*excluidas/marginados*_._


----------



## lauranazario

Penyafort said:


> Volviendo a mirar la frase, y teniendo en cuenta lo que dice Laura sobre el contexto, coincido con que _*excluidas *_sería en este caso la mejor opción.





Lurrezko said:


> Yo también concuerdo, es una opción excelente.





GeremiasL said:


> _[...] que las personas se sientan aisladas, desapercibidas/ignoradas y _*excluidas*_._


Muchas gracias a los tres... muy acertado utilizar este adjetivo que recomiendan.

saludos,
LN


----------



## elroy

Othering is not the same as exclusion.  As a non-native speaker of Spanish, I’m limited in terms of suggesting possible translations, but I can say that “excluidos,” while it may sound good in Spanish, is not a translation of “othered.”  If there isn’t a single-word translation that works, a phrase may do the trick, maybe something like “tratados como ‘los otros’” or “tratados como personas aparte.”


Penyafort said:


> se sentirá _excluida de_ esa conversación


No se trata de excluir a la persona de la conversación; para eso diríamos “excluded” en inglés también. Se trata de lo que describí arriba; una persona puede sentirse “othered” aunque la incluyan en la conversación.


----------



## Rocko!

Por aquí, de manera coloquial diríamos a veces “persona fuera de lugar”.

Debido a que ya utilizaste la palabra “personas”, solo restaría poner “fuera de lugar”:

_[...] que las personas se sientan aisladas, ignoradas y fuera de lugar._

Ojo: tal vez no funcione en otros países. Revisé la expresión “_persona fuera de lugar_” (y “_personas_...”) en Google Books y vi que sí hay libros que la contienen, aunque no verifiqué las nacionalidades de los autores (estoy en el teléfono).

Saludos.


----------



## elroy

I think that would be “out of place,” which is, again, not the same as “othered.”  Feeling othered isn’t about feeling like you don’t belong where you currently are.  People could make you feel othered about a problem you’re facing, for example, or an opinion you have.


----------



## Rocko!

elroy said:


> I think that would be “out of place,” which is, again, not the same as “othered.”  Feeling othered isn’t about feeling like you don’t belong where you currently are.  People could make you feel othered about a problem you’re facing, for example, or an opinion you have.


Tienes razón. Revisé el uso en inglés. No estoy tratando de traducir la expresión sino el contexto de Laura. Los otros son los otros, porque son distintos, están entre nosotros pero son los otros. No creo que exista un término en español para esta etiqueta de pertenecer pero no pertenecer.


----------



## Elcowboybebop

gengo said:


> I'm sure you know this, but to make it clear to everyone else, this use of "othered" is not standard English.  It is a type of word that is used by the ultra-politically correct, who take extreme caution to avoid hurting anyone's feelings.  I'm not saying this negatively, and just want to point out that this usage sounds unnatural to most NESs, so it wouldn't be bad if the Spanish sounded odd, too.


I'm almost totally absent from the world of politics, so i can't speak for the usage of this "term" within the domain of discourse "ultra-politically correct". However, i am aware there exists a group of persons who are extremely involved in the measuring of negatively connotative language.  In any event, the word "othered" does not sound natural to me (a person completely uninvolved with the literature that would employ such a term.)


elroy said:


> For me, “othered” is a very familiar term and not “unnatural” in the least.  It’s not only used by the “ultra-politically correct.”  It’s a very useful term with a very specific and clear meaning, and it arose because we needed a way to describe the phenomenon of making someone else feel like they are separate from you, that you are not with them in what they are experiencing, that they belong to a different category from you.


You seem to already be familiar with the term as it's been employed in said literature, so to speak for its "naturalness" from an already altered perspective may be, at the very least, disingenuous. In so far as this "term" is not common, it is not natural-sounding. From its very form it can be easily seen as an arbitrary construction, this alone is enough to rule it out as being in widespread/common use.


----------



## elroy

Elcowboybebop said:


> in said literature


It is not only used in "literature," but also in speech.


Elcowboybebop said:


> to speak for its "naturalness" from an already altered perspective may be, at the very least, disingenuous.



I'm familiar with the term, having heard and used it quite a bit, so it doesn't sound "unnatural" *to me*.  I fail to see what's "disingenuous" about that.  Note that I said "for *me*."  I wasn't making a sweeping statement or speaking for anyone else.


Elcowboybebop said:


> In so far as this "term" is not common, it is not natural-sounding.


No need for scare quotes; it is a term.
Your conclusion is not justified.  There are many terms that are not common broadly speaking but sound natural to certain people because they have been exposed to them and use them.  Furthermore, a new and unfamiliar term may immediately resonate with certain people once they learn it and find out what it means.  There is no correlation between how common a term is and how natural-sounding it is to different people.


Elcowboybebop said:


> From its very form it can be easily seen as an arbitrary construction, this alone is enough to rule it out as being in widespread/common use.


Two unjustified conclusions.  You have no basis for claiming that it's an "arbitrary" construction, and furthermore, whether or not it's "arbitrary" has nothing to do with whether it's widespread or common (which, as I said earlier, has nothing to do with how natural it sounds to specific speakers).

In short:
1.) It is not an "arbitrary" construction.  As I've shown, it has a specific meaning that other words in English don't.  It describes a real phenomenon, and it arose as a handy and convenient way to refer to that phenomenon.
2.) It is not universally familiar because it's a recent term that is not known to everyone (yet).
3.) For those who know and use the term, it sounds natural.  For those who have just been exposed to the term, reactions will vary.


----------



## Circunflejo

En castellano, el término idóneo sería alterizado, pero a @lauranazario no le gusta puesto que parece que no se usa en su entorno y da la impresión de que no tiene intención de introducirlo. Sugiero apartados como alternativa aunque si nos ponemos rigurosos, no es lo mismo, pero difícilmente podemos pretender describir un concepto relativamente reciente con términos ya existentes.


----------



## elroy

Circunflejo said:


> describir un concepto relativamente reciente con términos ya existentes


I would say the term is relatively recent, not the concept/phenomenon.
I agree with you that it's difficult to translate.  That's why I said earlier that a whole phrase may be needed.


----------



## Circunflejo

elroy said:


> I would say the term is relatively recent, not the concept/phenomenon.


If the term is recent, that's, most likely, because there wasn't a term that fitted nicely with the concept and a new one had to be created. To try to match the new term with any of the old ones most likely is going to result in a lost of the exactness of the new term. That was basically my point.


----------



## elroy

Yes, and I agree.  Again, we may need a phrase in Spanish.  Any ideas? Do either of my suggestions work? 


elroy said:


> maybe something like “tratados como ‘los otros’” or “tratados como personas aparte.”


----------



## iribela

En sociología, y en otras disciplinas, se usa el término "otredad". En líneas generales, se habla de personas que, por ser diferentes (diferencias culturales o sociales), es como si no existieran para nosotros. Cuando hay intención, peor que invisibles, esas personas pueden llegar a sentirse menospreciadas. En este caso de _othered_, creo que hablar de exclusión no estaría mal. Siguiendo la traducción de Laura, _[...] que las personas se sientan aisladas, ignoradas o excluidas. _Claro, se puede tratar de crear una frase que refleje mejor el sentido de "other" como verbo, pero no parece necesario dado el contexto presentado.


----------



## EGREGR

Circunflejo said:


> En castellano, el término idóneo sería alterizado, pero a @lauranazario no le gusta puesto que parece que no se usa en su entorno y da la impresión de que no tiene intención de introducirlo. Sugiero apartados como alternativa aunque si nos ponemos rigurosos, no es lo mismo, pero difícilmente podemos pretender describir un concepto relativamente reciente con términos ya existentes.


Yo en España tampoco he escuchado ese palabro nunca jamás.
En español podemos decir que nos sentimos apartados, desplazados, excluidos, aunque estemos dentro de un grupo, queriendo decir que no nos hacen sentir dentro de ese grupo donde estamos.


----------



## elroy

EGREGR said:


> queriendo decir que no nos hacen sentir dentro de ese grupo donde estamos


And that's not the meaning, as I've explained.


----------



## Circunflejo

EGREGR said:


> Yo en España tampoco he escuchado ese palabro nunca jamás.


Es lenguaje científico.


----------



## Elcowboybebop

elroy said:


> It is not only used in "literature," but also in speech.
> 
> 
> I'm familiar with the term, having heard and used it quite a bit, so it doesn't sound "unnatural" *to me*.  I fail to see what's "disingenuous" about that.  Note that I said "for *me*."  I wasn't making a sweeping statement or speaking for anyone else.
> 
> No need for scare quotes; it is a term.
> Your conclusion is not justified.  There are many terms that are not common broadly speaking but sound natural to certain people because they have been exposed to them and use them.  Furthermore, a new and unfamiliar term may immediately resonate with certain people once they learn it and find out what it means.  There is no correlation between how common a term is and how natural-sounding it is to different people.
> 
> Two unjustified conclusions.  You have no basis for claiming that it's an "arbitrary" construction, and furthermore, whether or not it's "arbitrary" has nothing to do with whether it's widespread or common (which, as I said earlier, has nothing to do with how natural it sounds to specific speakers).
> 
> In short:
> 1.) It is not an "arbitrary" construction.  As I've shown, it has a specific meaning that other words in English don't.  It describes a real phenomenon, and it arose as a handy and convenient way to refer to that phenomenon.
> 2.) It is not universally familiar because it's a recent term that is not known to everyone (yet).
> 3.) For those who know and use the term, it sounds natural.  For those who have just been exposed to the term, reactions will vary.


This word is not in common/everyday use. And as you have already conceded, it will likely sound natural to those who have encountered this term. The term is in fact an arbitrary construction stemming from psychology (its used to refer to the act of social exclusion.)

In response to 1: "it has* a specific meaning in English that other words don't" *[please reassess this statement: I'm unable to arrive at what it is you are trying to say]
*"It describes a real phenomenon, and it arose as a handy and convenient way to refer to that phenomenon."*

_arbitrary \AHR-buh-trair-ee\ adjective. 1 : depending on individual discretion (as of a judge) and not fixed by law. 2 : autocratic, despotic. 3 a : *based on or determined by individual preference or convenience rather than by necessity or the intrinsic nature of something.*

2. "*It is not universally familiar because it's a recent term that is not known to everyone (yet).": *the fact that it isn't well known in combination with the structure of the word (i.e other + ed or ing ) will make it a peculiar sight for those outside of circles in which the word finds itself being used. _

3. "*For those who know and use the term, it sounds natural.  For those who have just been exposed to the term, reactions will vary.": *this is an arbitrary academic construction which found it's start from within the field of psychology (or the philosophy of the mind) it seems to have generated some popular use from those who find it useful (from what i can see, those who are involved in "politically sensitive topics") in any event, it hasn't reached the heights of popularity that other terms have coming down to the market place from academia. This being said, it won't likely sound natural to a large majority and there are equally as expressive linguistic combinations that can be used to express the idea of "otherness" (e.g being excluded in xyz ways) 

With no political nor philosophical axes to grind, it seems rather easy to see the matter for what it is.


----------



## elroy

I know what "arbitrary" means, and it's not an arbitrary construction.  It did arise out of necessity.  I don't know what's hard to understand about "it has a specific meaning in English that other words don't"; that's the necessity I'm referring to.  It arose to fill a need/gap.  It's not synonymous with "(social) exclusion."  You can't speak for everyone and claim that it will be a "peculiar sight" to everyone hearing it for the first time.  When I first encountered it, it wasn't a "peculiar sight."  It resonated with me and I assimilated it.  I don't know what "circles" you're referring to, but the term is not associated with "politically sensitive topics."  Othering is something that happens in a myriad of contexts; it's (sadly) a universal human experiences.  I have no idea where you seem to have gotten the idea that this term has anything to do with political correctness.  This term did not arise to replace an existing term; it arose to fill a gap because no term existed for this particular phenomenon.   


Elcowboybebop said:


> With no political nor philosophical axes to grind, it seems rather easy to see the matter for what it is.


I agree 100%.  I think it's pretty obvious in this thread who has axes to grind and who doesn't.


----------



## EGREGR

elroy said:


> And that's not the meaning, as I've explained.





elroy said:


> If there isn’t a single-word translation that works, a phrase may do the trick, maybe something like “tratados como ‘los otros’” or “tratados como personas aparte.”


Puedo decir perfectamente en español "sentirse apartado" para decir "sentirse tratado como 'los otros'/'personas aparte'".


----------



## elroy

EGREGR said:


> Puedo decir perfectamente en español "sentirse apartados" para decir "sentirse tratado como 'los otros'/'personas aparte'".


That's not the same as "que no nos hacen sentir dentro de ese grupo donde estamos," which is how you defined it the first time.  Maybe the Spanish term is ambiguous and can mean either?

Let me clarify that being treated as "the other" is not about being excluded from a specific group.  It's more about the perception that someone has of you and your experience; it's not about whether or not you belong to a specific group.  You can feel othered by a specific person in a one-on-one interaction.  As I said earlier, you can also be othered by someone who is actually helping you; for example, a person from a developed country doing volunteer work in a developing country could help people there in a patronizing manner that makes them feel othered.  This is not about their being excluded from a specific group; it's about the way they and their experience is perceived and interacted with.  An analogy might be looking at a caged animal in a zoo.  You might be fascinated by what the animal does, while looking at the animal as "something else", a separate entity whose experience is so different from yours that you can only observe it from a distance.  In the context of human interaction, that distance is emotional and psychological.  You engage with the person from a distance, from a place of separateness.  Whether or not you also consider that person to not belong to a specific social group that you are a part of is incidental; that's not part of what othering is.


----------



## EGREGR

elroy said:


> That's not the same as "que no nos hacen sentir dentro de ese grupo donde estamos,"


Hablaba de grupo porque fue lo que describió en otra explicación:


elroy said:


> Othering someone is sending them the message that they are "the other." Let's say you're the only Spanish person in a room full of Chinese people; you're probably going to feel like you are "the other." Human beings unfortunately have a tendency to label ourselves and everyone else, and to emphasize differences rather than commonalities. Often, those differences are a reason to "other" someone. The idea is "I'm not like you." It's the opposite of embracing our common humanity, empathizing with other people, joining them in their experiences, etc. Othering sees differences as justification for building walls instead of building bridges.


Habla de hacer sentir que no eres de los nuestros, fijarse en las diferencias en lugar de en lo que se comparte. Es decir, hacer sentir a alguien que no pertenece a los nuestros. Hacerlo sentirse apartado. Depende del contexto particular se puede usar sentirse apartado, excluido, marginado, para expresar eso de que me siento "el otro".


----------



## elroy

Sorry, the example with the Spanish person in the roomful of Chinese people was only meant to help explain what it’s like to feel like “the other.”  The Chinese people may not be _othering_ the Spanish person, but they may still feel like _“the other_” (due to social conditioning, etc.).


EGREGR said:


> fijarse en las diferencias en lugar de en lo que se comparte


Yes, but in the case of othering it’s not about groups but about the human experience.


EGREGR said:


> Depende del contexto particular se puede usar sentirse apartado, excluido, marginado, para expresar eso de que me siento "el otro".


I’m not sure.  I see those terms as belonging to the same general semantic domain as “othered,” but I don’t see any of them as equivalent in meaning to “othered.”


----------



## Elcowboybebop

gengo said:


> Go ask 100 people on the street if they use this word, and I bet 99 (if not 100) of them will say no.  They would instead use a normal word such as alienated, isolated, etc.
> 
> You will notice that I did not say that the word is incorrect or unused.  I merely said that it sounds unnatural to most native speakers, and therefore it is jargon, so a similarly odd-sounding jargon in Spanish would not necessarily be a bad translation.


100% in agreement


----------



## lauranazario

Circunflejo said:


> En castellano, el término idóneo sería alterizado, pero a @lauranazario no le gusta puesto que parece que no se usa en su entorno y da la impresión de que no tiene intención de introducirlo.


No se trata de que yo no tenga 'la intención de introducirlo'... es que no voy a utilizar un término que no pueda sustentar/documentar como una traducción bona fide con ejemplos de uso (eso no sería profesional de mi parte ).

Buscando en línea sobre el tema de _otherness_ y tras hacer un sinnúmero de referencias cruzadas, al fin he encontrado un término que puedo documentar y será sensato para mi cliente en el contexto del escrito que me suministró. Me refiero al adjetivo *otreado*.



> Usted puede haber experimentado ser '_otreado_'
> You may have experienced being '_othered_'
> 
> Paulo Freire también nos advirtió que podemos llenar fácilmente los zapatos de nuestros opresores, aquellos que nos han '_otreado_'
> Paulo Freire also warned us that we can easily fill the shoes of our oppressors, those who have _othered_ us
> 
> (Fuente 1)


Veo que en Reverso utilizan el término con comillas.... pero en inglés.com brindan ejemplos donde lo utilizan con comillas y sin ellas.



> In this society, migrants are being '*othered*' by the dominant ideologies.En esta sociedad, los migrantes están siendo '*otreados*' por las ideologías dominantes.Othering people and being *othered* are common place nowadays.Otrear a la gente y ser *otreado* es *algo* común en la actualidad.Paulo Freire also warned us that we can easily fill the shoes of our oppressors, those who have *othered* us.Paulo Freire también nos advirtió que podemos llenar fácilmente los zapatos de nuestros opresores, aquellos que nos han *'otreado'*.
> 
> 
> (Fuente 2)



Muchas gracias a todos por la interesante dinámica y el excelente intercambio de ideas. Y si hay más términos, ¡compártanlos!  

saludos,
LN


----------



## Elcowboybebop

lauranazario said:


> No se trata de que yo no tenga 'la intención de introducirlo'... es que no voy a utilizar un término que no pueda sustentar/documentar como una traducción bona fide con ejemplos de uso (eso no sería profesional de mi parte ).
> 
> Buscando en línea sobre el tema de _otherness_ y tras hacer un sinnúmero de referencias cruzadas, al fin he encontrado un término que puedo documentar y será sensato para mi cliente en el contexto del escrito que me suministró. Me refiero al adjetivo *otreado*.
> 
> 
> Veo que en Reverso utilizan el término con comillas.... pero en inglés.com brindan ejemplos donde lo utilizan con comillas y sin ellas.
> 
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos por la interesante dinámica y el excelente intercambio de ideas. Y si hay más términos, ¡compártanlos!
> 
> saludos,
> LN


👏🙌


----------



## elroy

lauranazario said:


> *otreado*


Excellent!


----------



## Circunflejo

lauranazario said:


> no voy a utilizar un término que no pueda sustentar/documentar como una traducción bona fide con ejemplos de uso (eso no sería profesional de mi parte ).


Si el problema es que carecías de ejemplo de uso, podrías haberlos pedido. He aquí un par de ellos:

Página 133 de Chakravorty Spivak, Gayatri (2010): Crítica de la razón poscolonial. Madrid: Akal. Traducción de Marta Malo de Molina.

Crespo, C.F. (2014): Memorias de silencios en el marco de reclamos étnico-territoriales: "Experiencias de despojo y violencia en la primera mitad del siglo XX en el Parque Nacional Lago Puelo (Patagonia, Argentina)". _Cuiculco. Revista de Ciencias Antropológicas, 21(61), 165-187. _


----------



## Penyafort

No siempre el hecho de que haya literatura al respecto, máxime si esta no es abundante, tiene por qué sustentar una palabra. Sin querer culpar a nadie, pareciera que varios autores del ámbito de la psicología son particularmente dados a aceptar traducciones literales de términos ingleses porque según ellos aportan matices nuevos en su campo. No dudo que así sea, ya han logrado que _género _y _rol_, por ejemplo, sean hoy día de uso común, pero no veo la razón de que eso deba convertirse en tendencia. "Otreado", más allá de que suene mal o no -que eso en el fondo es algo subjetivo-, presenta toda la apariencia de algo literal que además, en mi opinión, se entendería menos que cualquiera de las opciones dadas anteriormente, por poco precisas que sean.

En mi opinión, la definición que da elroy correspondería principalmente a la idea de _alienar _en español. La segunda acepción del DRAE define _alienación _como «limitación o condicionamiento de la personalidad, impuestos al individuo o a la colectividad por factores externos sociales, económicos o culturales». El problema, no obstante, sigue siendo el mismo; se trata de un término de uso limitado y casi inexistente en el habla común. Y dudo que hallemos alguno que reúna ambos requisitos.


----------



## elroy

Penyafort said:


> se entendería menos que cualquiera de las opciones dadas anteriormente


Es de suponer que “othered” tampoco la entenderían muchos angloparlantes.


----------



## Circunflejo

Alienación es un término consolidado en el campo psiquiátrico con un significado diferente. Conseguir que el significado nuevo coexista a nivel popular con el de toda la vida no sería sencillo y ocasionaría un sinfín de malentendidos hasta que la gente se familiarizase con el nuevo significado.


----------



## Penyafort

elroy said:


> Es de suponer que “othered” tampoco la entenderían muchos angloparlantes.


Por eso no creo que haya traducción que cumpla los dos requisitos que desea quien inició el tema.


Circunflejo said:


> Alienación es un término consolidado en el campo psiquiátrico con un significado diferente. Conseguir que el significado nuevo coexista a nivel popular con el de toda la vida no sería sencillo y ocasionaría un sinfín de malentendidos hasta que la gente se familiarizase con el nuevo significado.


En efecto. Por eso tampoco no me parece la mejor opción, aun cuando se acerque en una de sus acepciones a la idea del original. Las traducciones a veces han de sacrificar cierta precisión en aras de un mejor entendimiento.


----------



## Lurrezko

Si *otreado* se pone de moda como palabra castellana, quien se ha quedado claramente otreado soy yo. Otreadísimo.

Un saludo


----------



## Lamarimba

lauranazario said:


> sustentar/documentar como una traducción bona fide con ejemplos de uso


Yo diría que* otrificar* está más extendida que otrear. Sobre cuál es más fea, no sabría decir.


----------



## Ballenero

lauranazario said:


> Do not use words that might make people feel isolated, unheard, and *othered*


Para isolated, yo diría: sola.
…que la gente se sienta sola, desamparada

En español normalmente se usa la conjunción “o” en casos como éste, que significa también “y”.

From Merriam-Webster.- 
Other: to treat or consider (a person or a group of people) as alien to oneself or one's group (as because of different racial, sexual, or cultural characteristics).

Varias de las ya dichas coincidirían con esa definición: marginar, subestimar, rechazar, etc.
Incluso aislar (usado de manera figurada) sería posible.
Como la locución: hacer el vacío a alguien
1. loc. verb. Negarle o dificultarle el trato con los demás, aislarlo. (Dle).

Pero la que me parece mejor es la que ha propuesto EGREGR: excluir.

Así, yo diría:
_…palabras que hagan que la gente se sienta sola, desamparada o excluida._



Otredad y alteridad no tienen nada que ver con este tema.


----------



## elroy

Me acabo de topar con este hilo.


----------

